# Anderson Varejao possibly – no, definitely – tampers when talking about LeBron James coming back to Cleveland



## Basel

> You and your family, sitting down to Thanksgiving dinner, are free to talk about where you think LeBron James may go as a free agent in 2014 should he decide to opt out of his contract. As the go-to NBA brain at the table, reading an NBA blog the day before the holiday, your uncle can take his eyes off the football long enough to pry you for information about whether James is going to the Lakers, Bulls, Cavaliers, Mavericks, or any other team with desperate hopes to land the reigning MVP’s services with potential cap space.
> 
> Writers and broadcasters and chat show gasbags and message board high rollers are also free to bleat away to their hearts’ content in anticipation of next July, when LeBron can either opt-in, opt-out and sign an extension with Miami, or leave the Heat for the next step in his journey.
> 
> You know who’s not allowed to talk about such things, on record? NBA front office types, coaches, employees, trainers, ball boys … and especially players. Players are the ones that talk the most, and they’re expected by the league to talk the least.
> 
> This didn’t stop Cleveland big man Anderson Varejao recently when he showed no hesitation in talking up James’ chances to return to the Cavaliers this summer. The Cavs will have the cap space and star sidekick in hand as long as Kyrie Irving keeps it up, so Anderson didn’t blink twice before going all in on the Akron Beacon-Journal’s Jason Lloyd’s question:
> 
> _“It could happen,” Varejao said. “Bron is from Akron. Akron is not too far from here. Eventually in his career, he probably wants to play at home.”
> 
> And then unprovoked, the normally quiet Varejao said he didn’t like the way James left the Cavs via the one-hour television special.
> 
> “Going back to that, I think the way he left was wrong,” Varejao said. “But regardless … He helped me a lot, helped my game and helped me as a person. I have nothing against him. It could happen.”_
> 
> Yeah, you’re technically not allowed to do that, Anderson. And after a decade in the NBA, you can’t blame naiveté or an unfamiliarity with the rules, and while I think it would be a pretty bogus move, the NBA might levy the Cavs with a small tampering fine as a result of Varejao’s innocent and innocuous (and, heaven forbid, honest) answer.


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...ly-tampers-talking-lebron-201941165--nba.html


----------

